# Flickering Pumpkins: Tutorial



## Halloweenie1

I love pumkins. I agree they do add a whimsical spirit. Thanks for this tutorial....I am not really prop inclined, but I feel like I could accomplish this. 

To give my store bought pumpkins that flicker look, I replaced a few with flicker bulbs (Walmart)....the illumination is much dimmer, but the flicker looks like a flame and gives the pumpkin a more ominous look. The smaller pumpkin, center, closest to the frame 
has one in it...Thanks, Terra....*Take care, ** H1
*


----------

